# Wanna win some great ice fishing gear!?!?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

UND Ducks Unlimited Chapter Invites you to the Grand Forks area Sportsman Night Out.

Date: March 24, 2011 at 6:00 pm

Clarion Hotel Grand Forks, ND
$25 (includes Meal, Membership, magazine subscription, and chance to win a Browning A-bolt)

If you like to hunt or fish, the DU chapter of UND is hosting a great event for you. This is a new kind of event filled with great hunting and fishing gear, decoys, blinds, and and more for deer, duck, and predator hunters. No live auction, no sit down meal. Just come in and visit the burger/brat bar, grab a FREE beer, and check out many raffles.

Buy your ticket in advance and you get a chance at a Browning A-bolt Rifle.
Wear a camo shirt and you can win some free gear.
ALL KIDS IN CAMO RECIEVE A DUCK CALL!

For Tickets, questions or information call:
seven 01- seven 20-1771
www.ndducks.org

2 free bottle cap fishing lures if you call the above number to buy your ticket
Wanna join UND DU? We would like you to join our team! Join our facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=2212454145


----------

